# Quiz Night tonight - 13 Sept / Bidi Bondi



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So, this is sort of last minute, but who is up for Quiz tonight? I have reserved one table for six under the name of Pamela at Bidi Bondi (Palm Jumeirah). Unfortunately I won't be able to make it but am sure there are a lot of quiz enthusiasts on here who would love to go. You will need to be there by 7:30pm at the latest.

Good luck and hope team Expatforum wins!!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> So, this is sort of last minute, but who is up for Quiz tonight? I have reserved one table for six under the name of Pamela at Bidi Bondi (Palm Jumeirah). Unfortunately I won't be able to make it but am sure there are a lot of quiz enthusiasts on here who would love to go. You will need to be there by 7:30pm at the latest.
> 
> Good luck and hope team Expatforum wins!!


I may pop in if anyone is going, I am going up the BurJ Khalifa so wont be there early.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Doesn't look like anyone's keen Mikey. I will wait until 7pm to see if anyone confirms or else cancel the table so it can be given to someone else.
I'll put up a new thread tomorrow for quiz next week!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Thought it was shut?? Am in if anyone else is


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

SBP said:


> Thought it was shut?? Am in if anyone else is


Team "where is everyone else??" where there, we didnt wait for the final scores though

See ya all next week


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

And they now do proper size pies!!!!!!!


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry for not being around lately.... this working malarky is taking it's toll and well smartie is missed lots and without her I don't know if I can answer much in the quiz!! , hopefully catch up soon tho, hope you are all well.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Olliesmum81 said:


> Sorry for not being around lately.... this working malarky is taking it's toll and well smartie is missed lots and without her I don't know if I can answer much in the quiz!! , hopefully catch up soon tho, hope you are all well.


Did you answer many when she was here then?


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

SBP said:


> Did you answer many when she was here then?


Excuse me my little friend.... but I seem to recollect answering quite a few at the last one I was at...ty!!!! Looks like it's time for me to be back to sort you out matey!!!


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

Olliesmum81 said:


> Excuse me my little friend.... but I seem to recollect answering quite a few at the last one I was at...ty!!!! Looks like it's time for me to be back to sort you out matey!!!


If you want to be helpful plz reply to my other post plz n ty with a cherry on the top!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's the link to the quiz night next Monday. Please confirm to Mikey.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...8101-quiz-night-bidi-bondi-mon-20th-sept.html


----------



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

Olliesmum81 said:


> Sorry for not being around lately.... this working malarky is taking it's toll and well smartie is missed lots and without her I don't know if I can answer much in the quiz!! , hopefully catch up soon tho, hope you are all well.


Awww Thanks... I'm still here---if only in spirit!! And there's always texts!! - Sounds like they might need some help ... especially with the music round!
but missing the weekly dose of fish and chips and laughter


----------

